# Developing yet another android timer!



## Arti (Mar 6, 2014)

A little while ago I decided to start coding my own 3x3 speed stack style timer, using LibGDX ( multi platform game engine) to make it look presentable. This app is in an alpha state right now but I would very much like a little feedback when I get to an open testing version.

I've attached a couple of screenshots of how it looks so far






It's still early days but if any of you wish to participate in bug/beta testing when the time comes, send me a message!


----------



## Baku (Mar 7, 2014)

For your algorithms section I would like to see images for each case (OLL, PLL, possibly CMLL, and COLL) then it would be nice if you could input and save your own algorithms.


----------



## Fawn (Mar 7, 2014)

Would users be able to change the scramble types for different puzzles in the settings? I know it seems trivial, but I've found 2 timer apps for android that don't have that feature.


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 7, 2014)

You should change the scramble font


----------



## UB (Mar 7, 2014)

Please add scrambles like cross training, f2l training and cfop training, seperate. Like in prisma puzzle timer. And I will give it 5 stars 


Arti said:


> A little while ago I decided to start coding my own 3x3 speed stack style timer, using LibGDX ( multi platform game engine) to make it look presentable. This app is in an alpha state right now but I would very much like a little feedback when I get to an open testing version.
> 
> I've attached a couple of screenshots of how it looks so far
> 
> ...


----------



## Arti (Mar 7, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> You should change the scramble font



You'll be able to change the font in the settings..eventually


----------



## UB (Mar 7, 2014)

See my previous post please


Arti said:


> You'll be able to change the font in the settings..eventually


----------



## Arti (Mar 7, 2014)

Jim said:


> Would users be able to change the scramble types for different puzzles in the settings? I know it seems trivial, but I've found 2 timer apps for android that don't have that feature.



Should it go from 2x2 to 7x7 including pyraminx? Let me know so I can plan it out.

Figuring out how not to display dud moves was quite a challenge (because I'm a *******)


----------



## Arti (Mar 7, 2014)

UB said:


> Please add scrambles like cross training, f2l training and cfop training, seperate. Like in prisma puzzle timer. And I will give it 5 stars



I'll have to do some research to get an idea of how to do that first. Pretty new to this speedcubing stuff


----------



## UB (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks  I just want training in cross and f2l and I do that with prisma timer but I open comp everytime so It would be good on mobile
Thanks for your hard work and I apprrreciate it )


Arti said:


> I'll have to do some research to get an idea of how to do that first. Pretty new to this speedcubing stuff


----------



## UB (Mar 7, 2014)

You Indian ?
I Love Indians


----------



## Arti (Mar 7, 2014)

Baku said:


> For your algorithms section I would like to see images for each case (OLL, PLL, possibly CMLL, and COLL) then it would be nice if you could input and save your own algorithms.



That is a must have feature! I personally spot the algorithms through how the case looks, not by number or letter in the list.
Anyone else do that?


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 7, 2014)

Arti said:


> That is a must have feature! I personally spot the algorithms through how the case looks, not by number or letter in the list.
> Anyone else do that?



Isn't that how we all do it?


----------



## Arti (Mar 7, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Isn't that how we all do it?



I wasn't sure


----------



## Arti (Mar 7, 2014)

UB said:


> You Indian ?
> I Love Indians



see profile picture, i'm not Indian, i'm a Dumb455


----------



## Arti (Mar 7, 2014)

Just gonna leave this here

http://youtu.be/1KvIC1wJwYk


----------



## Arti (Mar 7, 2014)

i suck at speed solving BTW


----------



## tpt8899 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'll beta-test for you!


----------



## Arti (Mar 7, 2014)

tpt8899 said:


> I'll beta-test for you!



When it gets to that stage I will inform you! 

Any other takers?


----------



## Arti (Mar 8, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can get images of oll and pll cases? Or should I make them?


----------



## thatkid (Mar 8, 2014)

badmephisto's OLL/PLL trainer


----------



## Arti (Mar 8, 2014)

thatkid said:


> badmephisto's OLL/PLL trainer



Hmmm... I will just make them.


----------



## UB (Mar 8, 2014)

I will also beta test. Send me the link when it is available...


Arti said:


> When it gets to that stage I will inform you!
> 
> Any other takers?


----------



## Arti (Mar 10, 2014)

UB said:


> I will also beta test. Send me the link when it is available...



Working on the OLL & PLL case images half done with OLL, I'll let you know..


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 11, 2014)

Arti said:


> Working on the OLL & PLL case images half done with OLL, I'll let you know..



What format do you need? The wiki has gifs.

Also, I'm a software tester, if you need more beta testers, or even alpha of you have pre-release.


----------



## Arti (Mar 11, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> What format do you need? The wiki has gifs.
> 
> Also, I'm a software tester, if you need more beta testers, or even alpha of you have pre-release.



I have already created most of the images in gimp, just need to get the PLL cases done.
Thanks for the interest, you are on the list


----------



## tpt8899 (Mar 11, 2014)

Arti said:


> I have already created most of the images in gimp, just need to get the PLL cases done.
> Thanks for the interest, you are on the list



I can't wait! Don't rush it out - take your time, but don't delay it forever


----------



## Arti (Mar 12, 2014)

I will take my time, fighting button stability issues right now. Is the stack mat style a desired feature, or is just using one hand like the spacebar on the computer better for practice? I'm figuring out a way of including both styles in the program. Just trying to make it easier on myself I guess


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 12, 2014)

Add that feature that instead of touching the screen to stop the timer, you bump the cube on table and the timer stops like in IOS timers  And I will alpha or beta test for you, add me to the list  And also instead of putting L and R buttons, just keep 1 button because some devices dont support multi-touch so that wont be able to start the timer.  Good Job, will be the best android timer after its release and also try adding all the features from this timer as it is a popular timer for android  ==> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.understorm.chronopuzzlefree

Thank You for your Hard Work


----------



## Arti (Mar 12, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Add that feature that instead of touching the screen to stop the timer, you bump the cube on table and the timer stops like in IOS timers  And I will alpha or beta test for you, add me to the list  And also instead of putting L and R buttons, just keep 1 button because some devices dont support multi-touch so that wont be able to start the timer.  Good Job, will be the best android timer after its release and also try adding all the features from this timer as it is a popular timer for android  ==> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.understorm.chronopuzzlefree
> 
> Thank You for your Hard Work



Thank you for the very useful input! On the list!


----------



## Arti (Mar 15, 2014)

OLL and PLL algorithm(scrollable) lists are done, each case will be selectable. to either view, add a new algorithm, or drill the selected algorithm associated with the selected case 



I created the case images from scratch, if anyone wants a zip file I will upload it somewhere upon request.

More to come!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 15, 2014)

Awesome timer!  I like the OLL and PLL features.  Can you make an iOS version too? 
Here is my input:
Take a look at fivetimer. It has implemented many useful features such as drop to stop. It would be cool if you could choose between 2 fingers and just touching it anywhere, but most people (and timers) seem to prefer the latter.
Great job, keep up the good work!


----------



## Arti (Mar 15, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Awesome timer!  I like the OLL and PLL features.  Can you make an iOS version too?
> Here is my input:
> Take a look at fivetimer. It has implemented many useful features such as drop to stop. It would be cool if you could choose between 2 fingers and just touching it anywhere, but most people (and timers) seem to prefer the latter.
> Great job, keep up the good work!



Working on a drop to stop thing right now!  Multi touch support is a little tricky, I will see what I can do. I took it out due to instability issues handling the input, frame count drops and some other stuff that was irritating.

If I have the right amount of time and the 75€ apple developer signup fee, I will port the project to iOS.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 15, 2014)

Arti said:


> Working on a drop to stop thing right now!  Multi touch support is a little tricky, I will see what I can do. I took it out due to instability issues handling the input, frame count drops and some other stuff that was irritating.
> 
> If I have the right amount of time and the 75€ apple developer signup fee, I will port the project to iOS.



Great!  
I'll test for iOS.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 17, 2014)

Can I get a ZIP File. Will be helpful for my Youtube stuff. Ofcourse credits will be given to you with a link in description to download it if you want 
Thanks again


Arti said:


> OLL and PLL algorithm(scrollable) lists are done, each case will be selectable. to either view, add a new algorithm, or drill the selected algorithm associated with the selected case
> 
> View attachment 3683
> 
> ...





This is the Next Big Thing for Android Cubers. Thanks for your hard work Arti 


Arti said:


> Working on a drop to stop thing right now!  Multi touch support is a little tricky, I will see what I can do. I took it out due to instability issues handling the input, frame count drops and some other stuff that was irritating.
> 
> If I have the right amount of time and the 75€ apple developer signup fee, I will port the project to iOS.


----------



## Arti (Mar 17, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Can I get a ZIP File. Will be helpful for my Youtube stuff. Ofcourse credits will be given to you with a link in description to download it if you want
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> ...



The background is transparent, would you like me to make it black? Should I switch it up and add the black version of the PLL cases aswell? Let me know.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 17, 2014)

Black works fine  It should be like that photo you uploaded some posts back  And how did you create it and how much time you invested in creating this ? Awesome job, really 


Arti said:


> The background is transparent, would you like me to make it black? Should I switch it up and add the black version of the PLL cases aswell? Let me know.


----------



## Arti (Mar 17, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Black works fine  It should be like that photo you uploaded some posts back  And how did you create it and how much time you invested in creating this ? Awesome job, really



About 2 hours work split over a week, not too long really


----------



## Arti (Mar 17, 2014)

I will get a link online tomorrow, thanks for the support!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 20, 2014)

Arti said:


> About 2 hours work split over a week, not too long really


Extremely awesome  Thanks again


----------



## Arti (Mar 20, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Extremely awesome  Thanks again



got the link for you... a day late..

http://www.mediafire.com/download/0gkekctf4e2sq98/OLL_PLL_CASES.zip


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks again  How should I credit you now? when I will use it for my videos ?


Arti said:


> got the link for you... a day late..
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/0gkekctf4e2sq98/OLL_PLL_CASES.zip


----------



## Arti (Mar 21, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Thanks again  How should I credit you now? when I will use it for my videos ?



Yeah a shout out in the video description is fine, make more people who want them download them! share as you wish but don't sell them. That's all I ask


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 21, 2014)

Okies, and be sure, I wont be selling them al least  Have my word for it and Thanks again 


Arti said:


> Yeah a shout out in the video description is fine, make more people who want them download them! share as you wish but don't sell them. That's all I ask


----------



## Arti (Apr 20, 2014)

Quick update! 
Pre written Databases are a real hassle to implement in LibGDX, having issues reading data and some other backend troubles. I will upload a video of the "drop to stop" test phase shortly.


----------



## Arti (Apr 21, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Add that feature that instead of touching the screen to stop the timer, you bump the cube on table and the timer stops like in IOS timers  And I will alpha or beta test for you, add me to the list  And also instead of putting L and R buttons, just keep 1 button because some devices dont support multi-touch so that wont be able to start the timer.  Good Job, will be the best android timer after its release and also try adding all the features from this timer as it is a popular timer for android  ==> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.understorm.chronopuzzlefree
> 
> Thank You for your Hard Work



https://youtu.be/6whACa3wLaA

Drop to stop works, just need to write a calibration algorithm so you can have your phone on a slanted surface and it will still work.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 22, 2014)

Arti said:


> https://youtu.be/6whACa3wLaA
> 
> Drop to stop works, just need to write a calibration algorithm so you can have your phone on a slanted surface and it will still work.


Awesome 
WHen are you going to release this timer ?
Looks cool


----------



## Arti (Apr 22, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Awesome
> WHen are you going to release this timer ?
> Looks cool



I have quite a lot to do before I can release a test version. 

Todo list:

-SQLite table integration(PLL+OLL solutions and saving times)

-shake to open settings(maybe)

-general UI clean-up

-better scramble algorithms for 2x2-7x7(tnoodle maybe)

After all that, a test version will be available.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 22, 2014)

Arti said:


> I have quite a lot to do before I can release a test version.
> 
> Todo list:
> 
> ...



If there could be a version only for scrambles (without the algs) and preferably tnoodle scrambles, then I'd love to have it as my main timer.


----------

